# thrust bearing



## Kernbigo (Nov 19, 2013)

Has any one found a cheap source for the roller thrust bearing on the spindal , 9" south bend


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 19, 2013)

Kernbigo said:


> Has anyone found a cheap source for the roller thrust bearing on the spindle , 9" south bend



I guess the word "cheap" is relative.  Have you found the part and for how much?


----------



## rangerman (Dec 5, 2013)

You need to know the standard bearing cross reference number for the SB thrust bearing part number. 
Without that you need to know the actual physical dimensions of the required bearing assembly in order to compare and match them to the various flavors of thrust bearings currently stocked and sold by different manufacturers or suppliers. 
Load specifications would be available for each bearing but prudent technical competence would have to be employed to determine which one is the appropriate replacement
That's almost always the best way to search for replacement parts that are no longer sold through the original lathe manufacturer.
Only then could you do a price comparison on what you consider "cheap".

On the other hand, there's always Ebay that sells used SB spindle thrust bearings.
Go ahead and check it out.


----------

